# Playa Del Carmen?



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am getting to go on a 4 day vacation to Playa Del Carmen in early July, right after going to Canada to see my daughter, and not being much of a world traveler(I have been North all the way to Dibol and South to Port Aransas!) I don't know anything about it. 
I will mostly be relaxing on the beach, eating in real restaurants, and sipping cool drinks, but I would like to go out one day and fish a little.
I would like to go out catch a couple of red snapper or chicken dolphin and bring them to the chef.
Anybody know of some local fishing opportunities there?


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Me and my father fished with these guys 2 years ago and had a blast caught tons of different fish was blast would recommend them 
http://www.pescamaya.com/playa-del-carmen-fishing.html


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

how was the fishing today? I say it was on. might have a chance to go early tomorrow morning ...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Didn't go today cowboy, had some rat killing to do for the party Saturday.
DUman08, thanks very much!


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Shadslinger,
I have fished there a couple times and have found out the best time is during the winter when all of our fish migrate south.
My suggestion to you is enjoy the beach, cool drinks and forget about fishing this time of year in Playa DC.
Go down to the docks and see what they are bringing back in before you book a trip. I admit there are some great Captains but most of them are strictly after the tourist $ and don't care if they catch anything. "Amigo, the fishing was better last week"


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Funny Sugars Pop. I think that is what my girlfriend has in mind anyway. I get plenty of fishing in, so I think I'll go down to the docks and hassle the captains with my own stories. "You should see the fish we catch at home!", of course they would just be bait there, lol!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh SS. I know you're not bragging... but you ought to be. That sounds like a great trip!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Loy

I would take the ferry over to Cozumel for the day. Spend one day over there. Second the fishing this time of year is not good. 

Have fun you deserve it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ditto on going over to Cozumel. If you get a chance go eat at the Lobster House in Cozumel...out of this world...get the spicy lobster...and tell them to keep the beer coming cause you will need it!!


----------



## goodlifer (Feb 11, 2010)

I have been frequenting both Playa and Cozumel for over twenty years. Just got back from Playa in January and heading to Cozumel on Memorial Day week. 

You will love the time you spend in the area. Locals are very nice, helpful and life is very laid back and slow. 

You will not have a problem finding a fishing trip. You can find anything from a simple Panga boat to a high end yacht. Fishing for tuna, bonita, mahi mahi and barracuda is always good. Sails and exotics are seasonal and should be in the area during July.

Where are you staying in Playa? Fifth Ave is the main attraction with lots to do and see. Restuarants, bars and shops line a pedestrian mall for a couple miles. Great during day but best in late afternoon into the night.

Tulum is close by and is a really neat trip.

The problem in going over to Cozumel is it will take up a better part of the day and cost you a ferry ticket at about $20-22 round trip. I like both Cozumel and Playa but I tend not to cross over for the day trip unless I am in the area for more than 4 days.


----------



## goodlifer (Feb 11, 2010)

'Cuda


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Nice pics goodlifer, makes me want to pack up and go


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Now I am excited! Those are great pics and a beautiful place. I'm not sure of the name of where we are staying, one of those all inclusive trips. 
I don't do laid back for more than a couple of days, so a trip over to Cozumel sounds good to me. 
And I have never eaten lobster,.....are they like really big crawfish???? lol!
So Meadowlarks suggestion is very appealing, I do enjoy spicy seafood and a cold brew!


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sugars Pop said:


> Shadslinger,
> I have fished there a couple times and have found out the best time is during the winter when all of our fish migrate south.
> My suggestion to you is enjoy the beach, cool drinks and forget about fishing this time of year in Playa DC.
> Go down to the docks and see what they are bringing back in before you book a trip. I admit there are some great Captains but most of them are strictly after the tourist $ and don't care if they catch anything. "Amigo, the fishing was better last week"


X2 July is real slow.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Went there for our honeymoon in 98. Nice beaches, and we went over to Cozumel as well. Don't drink the water. We avoided lettuce etc, and drank bottled water the whole time, until the last day we had frozen margaritas at the beach. Lets just say we got the "bug" once we got home.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have heard more than one tale of woe about the frozen drinks, and a nasty plane ride home waiting in line for the toilet. Since I don't do sick very well,(ha ha) I think I'll stick to bottled drinks and blue agave shots!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Scout out the message board www.locogringo.com

Lots of good information. Also bring your snorkeling gear. Tons of cenotes, most are free or a buck or two to swim in. One of my favorites is Manatee Cenote down past Akumal. Casa Cenote restaurant is in front of it. Beautiful view, cold beer, and good food.

Have fun,

fangard


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Also, when you go, be careful of drinks with ice in it. The ice is made from the water..duh. I hope you like drinking alcohol. I drink a shot of tequila before I eat and a shot after I eat. I try to limit myself to 3 beers a day. There should also be a little mom and pop grocery store where you can get soda's and beer cheaper than bars. The national beer is "Sol" pretty good when eating shrimp and lobster (langusta)


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Oh, and also if your going to be out and about for a while take a roll of toilet paper, sounds simple but when your out and your friend forget there toilet paper when you come to the rescue they'll be buying your food and drinks with much appreciation.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

SS,
Most of the nice all inclusive resorts have water purification systems so you should not have any problems with frozen drinks at the Hotel. If you go off site to eat and or drink, you need to avoid ice and any food that is not cooked. Fruits and veggies that are peeled are usually fine. Only consume botteled drinks off site as well.
We have been to the Gala(changed the name recently) four times and never had a problem with the food or drinks.


----------



## goodlifer (Feb 11, 2010)

Your not gonna get tourista from any of the bars and restuarants in either Playa or Cozumel. They all use water / ice from purified sources. They will serve you bottled water anyway. Been there many many times w/o incident. You got a better chance of getting sick from some of the places around here. This ain't a slum area. These folks are cleaner than most of us. These are clean restuarants and bars serving thousands of tourists every week. You can drink the frozen things without worry.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

goodlifer, was the cuda good to eat? How did they cook it? I think it was probably a good battle if caught on light gear, they look like mean hombres!


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

We were ther in Aug of '08, stayed at The Royal in Playa. It's an all inclusive. The food was great, we never ate anywehere else. The drinks were never ending and had plenty of alcohol in them. We made the trip over to Cozumel and were glad to get back to the laid back atmosphere of Playa. We had drinks at several places in town and the ice didn't bother us. Go to "Babes Noodle Bar" and have a daquari. I will try to post a few pics. They didn't even ask if we wanted a second one, I think they knew we were wasted after the first.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't figure out how to post pics from my Outlook Email. Sorry, they were of the daiquiris from "Babes".


----------



## goodlifer (Feb 11, 2010)

SS I did not eat the barracuda. I do not even know if they are safe to eat. Looking on the web...it appears there is some concern about eating one. I have caught Mahi Mahi, Tuna and Snapper in Cozumel (CZM) If you are fortunate to catch one....you can walk into a restuarant and hand the fish over for preparation. I generally just let the chef surprise me on the prepartion. The best fish meal I ever ate was in CZM at the La Veranda an upscale place. Chef broiled the fish with a white wine shrimp sauce that was outta this world. La Prima prepared my tuna and it was good. I didn't eat the snapper due to time constraints. Boat probabaly gonna cost you $350-400 for all day. You need to attempt to share the fare with some others. I have not eaten at the Lobster House although I do know it has a great reputation. Playa has more and better array of eating places and also has plenty of lobster available. You most likely are staying at a resort outside of downtown Playa. Taxis are available. Just ask questions if you need to know anything. The locals are very accomodating and most of the staff speak very good english. Lots of Americans and Europeans live in the area permanantly. Finding out answers is not a problem

Here is a pic of the ferry, the beach and a well known restuarant in Playa.


----------

